# unable to set up network



## BJwojnowski (Mar 16, 2013)

I just have successfully set up x11/gnome2 desktop environment.  I am *h*aving difficulty setting up the network.  The network setup recognizes recognizes the ath0 and wlan0 wireless networks.  When however I try to set the ESSID and password it fails to attach to the network.  First for the password it only offers the option for WEP not WPA2 that the home network requires.  Second when I go to /etc/rc.conf there are an additional two items added to it from the attempt to attach to the network, an ESSID and an ifconfig line.  Can someone assist me.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD.

No idea whether the Gnome network setup programs work on FreeBSD.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 16, 2013)

*more specific question*

I have an ath0 wireless card in the laptop which is listed in a `# dmesg`.  I do not know how with the information provided in the previous thread to set up the wireless network on this machine.  I know the SSID and the WPA2 key needed to access the router; I just do not know how to put this in the /etc/rc.conf with bash so that it is automatically loaded on start of FreeBSD, gnome2, or any other desktop environment that I install.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

The article shows how to do what you asked.

Skip the first step in that article, the Atheros driver is already in the GENERIC kernel.

Create /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with your SSID and PSK.

Edit /etc/rc.conf as shown, but replace urtw0 with ath0.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

*can not get gnome to attach to network*

FreeBSD attaches as outlined by the previous thread.  I still can not get GNOME2 to attach to a configured network.


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2013)

Please stop using Buffy Speak to describe your problems and try to express in a clear way what is working and what is not.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

*Clarification*

I can log into GNOME2 desktop environment.


 I can not get gnome2 to attach to configured network. It does not attach to the internet.


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2013)

Well the problem here is none of us really understand what you mean by "attach" in this context. Is your web browser malfunctioning or do you mean browsing of the local network in windows style is not working?


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

*GUI works network configuration does not.*

The network recognizes the wlan0 and ath0 wireless interfaces.  It does not however give a valid option to configure in the administrative network tools drop down menu.  In the menu it just tells me that the wireless network is not configured but it does not give me valid options to configure. I believe this is why the web browser will not access the Internet.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

The Gnome GUI network program may not work on FreeBSD.  Please show the contents of /etc/rc.conf and the output of `% ifconfig wlan0`.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

The contents of /etc/rc.conf is at this link:  http://pastebin.com/i7mwmfzH

The output of `# ifconfig wlan0`is at this link:http://pastebin.com/w1Seq9GQ


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like it has a valid network connection.  If you posted that directly to pastebin.com from that system, it proves it's working.  What is the problem with the browser?


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

*Not as frustrated as I was*

The browser will not load any pages.  For instance http://www.google.com

The reason I believe it is an issue with the network connection is that in the Administrative dropdown menu and selecting network the window that opens identifies the connections but states that they are not configured.  An additional point I would like to add is that this window cannot even be accessed unless I log into the GUI as root.


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2013)

Forget the GUI because it's meant for Linux systems and it's very doubtful if it ever will work properly on FreeBSD.

What's in the /etc/resolv.conf


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

BJwojnowski said:
			
		

> The browser will not load any pages.  For instance http://www.google.com



Okay, but please be precise.  What error message is displayed?


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

*No error message*

There is no error message.  The browser will just continue on and on saying that it is loading but nothing happens.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

*Reply to question, "What is in resolv.conf?"*



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> Forget the GUI because it's meant for Linux systems and it's very doubtful if it ever will work properly on FreeBSD.
> 
> What's in the /etc/resolv.conf



These are the contents of /etc/rc.conf: http://pastebin.com/i0fxgryV


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

What does `% dig [url]http://www.google.com[/url]` show?


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

This is the link that has a copy of the output of `# dig [url]http://www.google.com[/url]`:

http://pastebin.com/bFu5pYbc

It may seem snobbish but I am taking up kpa's suggestion and effectively abandoning gnome.  I am trying to strictly adhere to UNIX therefore FreeBSD.  I am now trying to install KDE4.  I am only doing this because I am looking for a wm that I am comfortable with and has enough bells and whistles to keep me learning about the ins and outs of FreeBSD.  I think I will take up your suggestion and see how I do with /x11-wm/xfce as well.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

That output suggests your network is working.  It could be a problem with the browser.

Going from the large Gnome environment to the huge KDE environment does not seem like a solution.


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2013)

I meant forget the GUI for configuring the network, not the whole GNOME. But if you decide to try something else, sure go ahead. Should be a good learning experience


----------

